# What are the greatest clangers of all time?



## horusd (3 Apr 2011)

"I did not have sexual relations with that woman." Clinton.

"The cheapest bailout in history." Lenihan.


----------



## ringledman (3 Apr 2011)

Gordon Brown:

'No more boom and bust'

'We not only saved the world'


----------



## Marion (3 Apr 2011)

So many ..."The Boom is getting Boomier". Bertie Ahern 2006.

“We are not rushing into the banks without knowing precisely what the position is in those banks” Brian Lenihan Nov 2008

some more​"The worst is over"  Brian Lenihan, December 2009

"We have turned the corner" - Brian Lenihan. Budget 2010.

Marion


----------



## Purple (3 Apr 2011)

"Sitting on the sidelines, cribbing and moaning is a lost opportunity. I don't know how people who engage in that don't commit suicide because frankly the only thing that motivates me is being able to actively change something."
Bertie. 2007

"Bank of Ireland shares are € 3.80 today. Now if I meet you here next year, or the year after, do you seriously think Bank of Ireland shares will be € 3.80? I'd go out and buy Bank of Ireland shares . . . that's what I'd do."
Bertie 2008


"I can’t remember anyone at any level telling me, ‘The banks are giving hundreds of millions of euros to developers, and they’re borrowing this at short rates, so if anything happens to them, they’re caught... I know some people say ‘you should have asked." 
Bertie 2009

Anyway, it was the collapse of Lehman Brothers that did the real damage, Ahern insists. “That decision will in history be written as the biggest mistake that American administration ever made, because Lehmans was a world investment bank. They had testicles [sic] everywhere.”
Bertie, late 2009

Is this thread about the biggest plonker of all times?


----------



## micmclo (3 Apr 2011)

Some good clangers in this one from 2008
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z2q7bBVAo74

"Irish banks are very well regulated, Irish banks are very sound..... we're going to look back in a few times at the state of Irish banks [and ask] how did we not fill our shoes with those shares?"

I expect my post to disappear very shortly


----------



## RMCF (3 Apr 2011)

Unfortunately you can't jail people for stupidity.


----------



## dockingtrade (3 Apr 2011)

MAybe not of all time  but should be brought up. PAt rabbit giving out to an audience member on the front line for saying all politicians are the same and Mr rabbit stressing they're not all the same and how he's sick of  hearing it. SO what's the difference so far pat . THat clip should be re played.


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Apr 2011)

Horusd, if you altered your thread title slightly.............., by changing "What" to "Who," and by dropping the "c" at the start of the 5th word, you might get a few more interesting responses. 

Having said that, Bertie would still feature prominently, I reckon.


----------



## horusd (4 Apr 2011)

Lol Lex. I think that"L" word might be on de banned list!  

I just remembered 2 other related clangers. Dempsey and Aherne saying the IMF are not in town and that defence Minister (Azziz?) in Iraq saying they were beating back the Yanks whilst Baghdad was being over-run behind him on the TV footage.


----------



## TarfHead (4 Apr 2011)

Dermot Ahern having '_looked up every tree in North Dublin_' for evidence of wrongdoing by Ray Burke.

I don't think the '_dogs in the street_', who know about all such things (), live up trees.


----------



## Shawady (4 Apr 2011)

I thought that was Bertie Ahern?


----------



## Westie123 (4 Apr 2011)

Leo Varadkar : We will not put any more money into Irish banks that do not come up with a credible plan to debt share with the bondholders, not one red cent.

I don't know whether to laugh or cry.


----------



## csirl (4 Apr 2011)

Prince Philips famous rasist clanger while visiting China.


----------



## micmclo (4 Apr 2011)

Philip the Greek has lots of them.
He doesn't mean bad by them, he's just a bit of a dinosaur 

Selection here, skip the first part of the video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kbix4bXEhvA


----------



## TarfHead (4 Apr 2011)

Shawady said:


> I thought that was Bertie Ahern?


 
Bertie made the statement, but Dermot did the whole '_up a tree looking_' stuff.


----------



## Marion (4 Apr 2011)

horusd said:
			
		

> that defence Minister (Azziz?) in Iraq saying they were beating back the  Yanks whilst Baghdad was being over-run behind him on the TV footage.



Brilliant horusd!

AKA: Comical Ali. 

He must definitely rank in the top 10 cLangers of all time. (good one Lex about dropping the c )

Marion


----------



## Ancutza (5 Apr 2011)

Michael Fish and his cheery dismissal of a storm over southern England which later came by and blasted them all out of it.


----------



## Shawady (6 Apr 2011)

What about the recent Lotto punter that was given a 9 euro ticket instead of the 4 euro ticket they had asked for. It turns out the 9 euro ticket was put back into the til in tescos and it won 500k.
Who said honesty is the best policy!


----------



## Firefly (6 Apr 2011)

Perhaps not the biggest clanger of all time, but the recent Irish Times editorial about the need to discuss nuclear energy as a possibility a day before the current events in Japan


----------



## Deiseblue (6 Apr 2011)

' Arry persisting with Gomes in goal


----------

